# iPod 6G 8OGo : impossible à synchroniser



## YDLF (12 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour, 

Avant toute chose, sachez que j'ai cherché des solutions depuis plusieurs jours sur des forums, celui ci mais également d'autres et je n'ai trouvé aucune solution qui marche. 

J'avais il y a quelques années un iPod 6 80Go qui marchait parfaitement et qui faisait mon bonheur. Quand j'ai acheté l'iPhone 6 64Go, je n'ai plus eu besoin de mon iPod, mais maintenant que j'ai rempli l'iPhone, je reviens vers mon iPod qui n'a pas été utilisé depuis deux ans et surprise : je n'arrive plus à le synchroniser. 

La synchronisation commence, environ 30 morceaux, puis iTunes bloque (la moulinette multicolore tourne), puis au bout d'un certain moment, mon mac marque que l'iPod s'est mal déconnecté. Au début j'ai cru à un problème de cable qui se serait débranché, mais avec un autre cable, le tout posé sur une table où personne n'y touche, ça fait pareil. 

Auriez-vous une solution ? 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Stiop (20 Novembre 2016)

Si le changement de câble ne résout rien, ça veut dire que le problème vient soit d'iTunes, soit de l'iPod. Quelle version d'iTunes utilises-tu ? Si le problème persiste avec la dernière version d'iTunes, la réinitialisation de l'iPod peut être une solution...


----------



## Gérard photo (30 Juin 2017)

... ou peut être la connection avec le nuage qui ne reconnaît pas ton iPod !


----------

